# Radio Streams



## john_shadow (Jan 20, 2010)

Good online radio streams. Hidden ones, or just the one you sync with it.

I have some attached.
First one is a collection of "hacker" public radio servers. Americans...
The second one is a radio from my country Radio Zu, pretty good if you understand romanian. They make phone pranks, discuss multiple social problems, and have the latest music.
The last one is a radio from the winamp list. Good old music, my favorite.

Post your favorites if you have one.


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Jan 20, 2010)

I listen to SomaFM, especially Groovesalad, and Groovera quite a lot. Apart from that, listen to a few Japanese radio streams as well.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 20, 2010)

I used to like 3WK (http://3wk.com/) until they want all license-y, fee-y, and separate streams-y on me.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 20, 2010)

Intergalactic FM if you're into techno/electro.

Ibiza Sonica is one of the local stations we listen to when we're there.


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Jan 20, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Intergalactic FM if you're into techno/electro.



Intergalactic FM is great. Thanks mate. Didn't know about it.


----------



## GPF (Jan 20, 2010)

Does anyone know of a good public radio where a) they speak english and b) discuss interesting computer-sciency stuff?


----------



## stevejones (Jan 20, 2010)

http://www.shoutcast.com/ has some good stations. Covers most genres.


----------



## john_shadow (Jan 21, 2010)

GPF said:
			
		

> Does anyone know of a good public radio where a) they speak english and b) discuss interesting computer-sciency stuff?



That "hacking" radio I included has sometimes some cool stuff. I heard them once discussing compiling chromium.
Also: Google science dir
Also: Can search for here

Tell us if you find something good.


----------



## GPF (Jan 22, 2010)

john_shadow said:
			
		

> That "hacking" radio I included has sometimes some cool stuff. I heard them once discussing compiling chromium.
> Also: Google science dir
> Also: Can search for here
> 
> Tell us if you find something good.



I tuned in twice the other day to that "hacking" radio and the first time, they were discussing something about restaurants and the second time there were two guys and a girl going on and on about pirates vs zombies and that emo vampire from twilight. I felt my intelligence going down just by listening to that :\ 

These latest links are very good, didn't know you could search radios with Google as well. I will let you know if I find any good sciency radio stations!


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Jan 22, 2010)

GPF said:
			
		

> emo vampire from twilight. I felt my intelligence going down just by listening to that



Twi-tards need to be hunted down. Seriously, I can't stand the whole Twilight piece of crap.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 22, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Intergalactic FM if you're into techno/electro.



Nice one, though I usually end up listening to the fourth channel after a while, because it is much closer to my noisy and cranky taste. It just played Joy Divison, My Bloody Valentine and Black Flag back to back. That's more like me. The first channel is nice, but I tend to get fidgety after a while with the bleep-kloink-poing stuff


----------



## joel@ (Jan 22, 2010)

Radioseven (Dance, Techno, Trance & House.): http://www.radioseven.se/128.pls


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice aggregator: http://www.internet-radio.org.uk/


----------



## respite (Jan 25, 2010)

http://www.musicforhackers.com


----------



## aragon (Jan 26, 2010)

On a slight tangent - what apps are you guys using to listen to internet radio streams?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 26, 2010)

VLC does very well.


----------



## sixtydoses (Jan 26, 2010)

mplayer.


----------



## paean (Jan 27, 2010)

http://www.cbc.ca/radio2/cod/ + mplayer

or whatever I can stream to my squeezebox.


----------



## Saint0fCloud (Jan 27, 2010)

aragon said:
			
		

> On a slight tangent - what apps are you guys using to listen to internet radio streams?



musicpd/ncmpcpp for an assortment of various shoutcast streams


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Jan 27, 2010)

With Saint0fCloud. I am using mpd/ncmpcpp to handle live streams.


----------



## john_shadow (Jan 27, 2010)

I have 4 computers here that I use.
I listen to radio on my laptop which runs vista, using winamp.
Speaking about music, a friend of mine requested a bishoujo game from me(Saya no Uta) and I ripped the OST out of it some time ago. It has killer tracks in my opinion, I uploaded 2 of them for you here.


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Jan 29, 2010)

On a related note, anyone got some stream links for some minimal techno?


----------



## fronclynne (Feb 1, 2010)

Daisuke_Aramaki said:
			
		

> On a related note, anyone got some stream links for some minimal techno?



Speaking of minimal: there's a 24/7 stream of Cage's 4'33" here.


----------



## aragon (Jul 31, 2010)

Lately I've been digging Limbik Frequencies.  Additionally a nice radio aggregator is Filter Music.

And I wrote a minimal script for selecting between my favourite radio stations and loading them into mplayer:


```
#!/bin/sh

exec 3>&1

CHOICE=$( dialog --title "Internet Radio" --menu "Choose Station" 24 80 18 \
	IFM "Intergalactic FM #1" \
	BD "Bass Drive" \
	LF "Limbik Frequencies" \
	SCH "Soma FM Cliqhop" \
	CT "Cape Talk" \
	2>&1 >&3 )

exec 3>&-

if [ $? -ne 0 ]; then exit 0; fi

case ${CHOICE} in
IFM)
	mplayer http://soek:8001/1
	;;
BD)
	mplayer http://petelo.streams.bassdrive.com:80
	;;
LF)
	mplayer http://205.188.215.225:8018/listen.pls
	;;
SCH)
	mplayer http://www.somafm.com/cliqhop.pls
	;;
CT)
	mplayer mms://85.10.196.144/capetalk-live
	;;
esac
```


----------

